

Dos Equis Dude Be Damned: Saul Colt Is The Most Interesting Man In The World - hwilkes
http://techdrawl.com/News-Post/Fresh-Voices/Dos-Equis-Dude-Be-Damned-Saul-Colt-Is-The-Most-Interesting-Man-In-The-World

======
tlack
This article takes the cake for hyperbolic headlines

------
count
That's a pretty interesting job he's got. It sounds like it'd be pretty fun to
be able to dive into a startup for a set period of time to help out, and then
move on to another. With no risk for pay/insurance/etc.

------
GhettoWarrior
This dude rocks!

------
drivebyacct
Dos Equis sucks. It's like they took a bad beer and poured run off water in it
and bottled it.

~~~
epochwolf
I know I'll get down voted for this but, I wouldn't expect any beer with a
spanish name to be good.

~~~
teaspoon
Negra Modelo?

